# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پزشکی ازاد و یا کنکور برای بار    سوم

## zamina

دوستان شما اگر پزشکی ازاد قبول بشید میرید و یا نمیرید و برای سال سوم میخونید

----------


## shadzi

میرم
ولی 97 کنکور هم میدم :Yahoo (56): 

دوس ندارم ازاد بخونم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mina_77

150 تومن میدی
دیگه درسای دبیرستانی رو نمیخونی

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

می گم واقعا بعضی های یک جوری حرف می زنن انگار ازاد در اومدن پزشکی خیلی راحته!؟؟!
در این حد که می گن اگر در اومدین می رین یا نه!؟!؟
من الان دارم خدا خدا می کنم مثلا فیزیوتراپی ازاد یه شهری مثل اهواز یا اصفهان یا ..... قبول شم
ولی همینشم اینقدر راحت نیست...چه برسه به پزشکی!
بنده یادمه سال اول دبیرستان که بودم خودمو دوستام دو نفر از بچه ها سال چهارم می دیدیم که کنکوری تجربی بودن و کلا خیلی زرنگ بودن و از پایه مثل اینکه تست می زدن......بنده سال چهارم شدم و دیدم نتایج کنکور 95 مدرسه ما که چه کسیانی قبول شدن اومده!.....دیدم بین قبول شدگان فقط دو نفر پزشکی اوردن اونم همون دو بردار بودن!.... یعنی بعد از چهار سال بالاخره قبول شدن!ماهی که فک می کردیم سال اول قبول می شن مثلا و دقیقا دوتاشون پزشکی ازاد قم قبول شدن....!

----------


## zamina

شما خیلی  نا امیدید و این  طرز فکر شماست  که باعث میشه به ارزوهاتون نرسید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shima1996

*اونی که پزشکی آزاد دربیاد ولی نره به شدت در توهم به سر میبره....

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*

----------


## -AMiN-

*درسته ازاد و شبانه و پردیس محرومیت نداره اما سعی کنین شعور به خرج‌ بدین و اگه نمیخواین برید اونارو انتخاب نکنین خیلیا هدفشون همینه و‌اگه‌ قبول نشن زندگیشون به هم میریزه 
حالا چه دندانپزشکی چه پرستاری و‌هوشبری و و و*

----------


## shadzi

ازاد دراوردن سخته
ولی 
توش سختگیری نیس عزیزان من
 :Yahoo (100): 

دولتی دورافتاده میارزه ب ازاد

----------


## khansar

> می گم واقعا بعضی های یک جوری حرف می زنن انگار ازاد در اومدن پزشکی خیلی راحته!؟؟!
> در این حد که می گن اگر در اومدین می رین یا نه!؟!؟
> من الان دارم خدا خدا می کنم مثلا فیزیوتراپی ازاد یه شهری مثل اهواز یا اصفهان یا ..... قبول شم
> ولی همینشم اینقدر راحت نیست...چه برسه به پزشکی!
> بنده یادمه سال اول دبیرستان که بودم خودمو دوستام دو نفر از بچه ها سال چهارم می دیدیم که کنکوری تجربی بودن و کلا خیلی زرنگ بودن و از پایه مثل اینکه تست می زدن......بنده سال چهارم شدم و دیدم نتایج کنکور 95 مدرسه ما که چه کسیانی قبول شدن اومده!.....دیدم بین قبول شدگان فقط دو نفر پزشکی اوردن اونم همون دو بردار بودن!.... یعنی بعد از چهار سال بالاخره قبول شدن!ماهی که فک می کردیم سال اول قبول می شن مثلا و دقیقا دوتاشون پزشکی ازاد قم قبول شدن....!


هیچ وقت هیچ چیزی رو به هیچ کس تعمیم ندیم.در عوض بودن کسانی که تومدت زمان کم اوورن کنکور اونقدام که فکر میکنین سخت نیست.تلاش میخواد

----------


## AuFbAU

سلام
کسی که هزینه اش رو داره فکر نکنم ساعتی تعلل بکنه
ولی این یک حقیقته که عموم بچه ها ندارن این هزینه رو

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

ما که نه پولشو داریم نه رتبمون بهش میخوره :Yahoo (21): 

ولی در کل دوراهیه سختیه....
از یه طرف پشت کنکور موندن کار اسونی نیست،، از طرفی هم دانشگاه آزاد خیلی به دل آدم نمیشینه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## kia77

سلام 
شما ک دختری بار سوم هم میتونی کنکور بدی
ولی برای پسرای گل و گلاب (من جمله خودم!!! :Yahoo (4): )
تشریف میبرند پیام نور یه رشته (جهانگردی مثلا) ثبت نام میکنن ترم 1و2 مرخصی میگیرن و بعد با شدت و سرعت میشینن برا کنکور میخونن
(با تشکر از 8mit8  عزیز ک راهنماییم کردن)

----------


## unlucky

شما اگه از نظر مالی مشکلی نداری چرا صبر کنی ؟؟
کی تضمین میکنه سال بعد پزشکی دولتی بیاری ؟؟

اگه هزینشو مشکلی نداری برو دنبال زندگیت الکی وقتتو تلف نکن

شاعر میگه : این نقد بگیرو دست از آن نسیه بدار :Yahoo (76): 

پزشکی ازاد نقد اومده
چرا دنبال نسیه ای ؟؟

----------


## Petrichor

اگه پولشو داری معلومه آره ! مگه دیوونه ای بمونی ؟!
خیلی شرایط بهتری داره دانشگاه آزاد ! کشیک هاشون خلوت تره . همشون بچه های خرخون خشک نیستن ! ( البته دانشگاه ملی هم اینطوری نیست ولی کلا گفتم  :Yahoo (21):  )
پشت کنکور فقط فرسایش روحیه . تضمینی هم به قبولیت تو سال بعد نیست  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## -AMiN-

*من بودم با فروختن اعظای حیاتی بدنم هم میرفتم :/
پشت کنکور بودن سختی روحی و جسمی زیادی داره و از عمرت میگذره
اگه پدر میتونه تامین کنه هزینه هاشو اشتباه محضه بمونید برای سال بعد !

ر.ا : برای بار هزارم میگم اگر قصد رفتن به دانشگاه های آزاد ، پردیس خودگردان بین الملل و رشته های شبانه ، مازاد ظرفیت و حتی پیام نور ندارید لطفا شعور به خرج بدین و در انتخاب رشته اون هارو وارد نکنید کسانی هستن که همون رشته های ارزوشونه و قبول نشدن در اون ها زندگیشونو داغون میکنه*

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش شما خیلی دیگه بد بینی طرف یک چشمش مشکل داره رتبه 3رقمی میشه شما خب نمیدونم علتش چیه انقد ناراحتی


> می گم واقعا بعضی های یک جوری حرف می زنن انگار ازاد در اومدن پزشکی خیلی راحته!؟؟!
> در این حد که می گن اگر در اومدین می رین یا نه!؟!؟
> من الان دارم خدا خدا می کنم مثلا فیزیوتراپی ازاد یه شهری مثل اهواز یا اصفهان یا ..... قبول شم
> ولی همینشم اینقدر راحت نیست...چه برسه به پزشکی!
> بنده یادمه سال اول دبیرستان که بودم خودمو دوستام دو نفر از بچه ها سال چهارم می دیدیم که کنکوری تجربی بودن و کلا خیلی زرنگ بودن و از پایه مثل اینکه تست می زدن......بنده سال چهارم شدم و دیدم نتایج کنکور 95 مدرسه ما که چه کسیانی قبول شدن اومده!.....دیدم بین قبول شدگان فقط دو نفر پزشکی اوردن اونم همون دو بردار بودن!.... یعنی بعد از چهار سال بالاخره قبول شدن!ماهی که فک می کردیم سال اول قبول می شن مثلا و دقیقا دوتاشون پزشکی ازاد قم قبول شدن....!

----------


## hamed_habibi

ببینید بچه ها من نمیدونم چرا انقد از پشت کنکور موندن میترسید...مثلا الان اونی ک داره ازاد ابداری میخونه از چی زده جلو؟فوقش با دوتا دختر دوست شده دیگه؟میلیونر شده؟یارو برق شریف بوده میاد پزشکی سن 23سالگی شماها 18 19 20 سالتونه بعدا پشیمون میشید..منم پشت کنکور بودم والا نه افسرده شدم نه چیزی درحدی تلاشمم کردم اما نه اون چیزی ک بخوام حاشیه حاشیه عمال نابودیه

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

اگر شرایط مالی داری حتما برو . حیفه به خدا عمرت میره. بازم تاکید می کنم حتما برو!!

----------


## asie67

بابا بنشینید درس بخونید والا هیچ کاری اسونتر از درس خوندن نیست اینو از منی که وارد زندگی شدم و مادر یه بچه ام بشنوید الان خونه باباتون راحت تو اتاق نشستین بدون هیچ مسئولیتی من مجبور بودم کله سحر از خواب پاشم هنوز بچه ام خواب بود برسم چند صفحه زیست بخونم غذا بپزم مهمانداری کنم و ..... تازه اگه امسال پزشکی نیارم بازم می خونم شماها چتونه اخه
ارزش یه چیزایی رو وقتی سنتون رفت بالا می فهمید شده 4سال هم پشت کنکور بمانید اما یه رشته باارزش قبول بشید مهم نیست بقیه چی میگن که مادر خود من بارها سرکوفت زد که سنت گذشته واسه چی می خونی ولی وقتی به آینده بچه و زندگیم فکر میکنم میبینم مادر پزشک بودن بهتر از خانه دار بودن هرکی هم میگه برای پول می ری سراغش باافتخار میگم آره مگه بده آدم پول در بیاره به دیگران هم کمک کنه واسه پزشک خوب بودن مهم وجدانه که به امیدخدا همه ماها درخودمون تقویت میکنیم پس بنشینید بخوانید اصلا هم اینترنت و همین انجمن کنکور نیاید فقط بخووووووونید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​احسنت...22سلگیم بری داشنگاه قبل سی دکتر شدی ...ولی 18سالگی بری مهندسم بشی هیچی


> بابا بنشینید درس بخونید والا هیچ کاری اسونتر از درس خوندن نیست اینو از منی که وارد زندگی شدم و مادر یه بچه ام بشنوید الان خونه باباتون راحت تو اتاق نشستین بدون هیچ مسئولیتی من مجبور بودم کله سحر از خواب پاشم هنوز بچه ام خواب بود برسم چند صفحه زیست بخونم غذا بپزم مهمانداری کنم و ..... تازه اگه امسال پزشکی نیارم بازم می خونم شماها چتونه اخه
> ارزش یه چیزایی رو وقتی سنتون رفت بالا می فهمید شده 4سال هم پشت کنکور بمانید اما یه رشته باارزش قبول بشید مهم نیست بقیه چی میگن که مادر خود من بارها سرکوفت زد که سنت گذشته واسه چی می خونی ولی وقتی به آینده بچه و زندگیم فکر میکنم میبینم مادر پزشک بودن بهتر از خانه دار بودن هرکی هم میگه برای پول می ری سراغش باافتخار میگم آره مگه بده آدم پول در بیاره به دیگران هم کمک کنه واسه پزشک خوب بودن مهم وجدانه که به امیدخدا همه ماها درخودمون تقویت میکنیم پس بنشینید بخوانید اصلا هم اینترنت و همین انجمن کنکور نیاید فقط بخووووووونید

----------


## hamed_habibi

همه واسه پول میرن همه...اونایی ک واسه پول نمیرن بخدا قسم میخورم بهشون بگن ماهی 2تومن درمیاری اگه برن پزشکی....الکی تریپ میان ما ازبچگی عاشق بودیم لباس سفیدو ازاین فانتزز های  ادمای لوس


> ​احسنت...22سلگیم بری داشنگاه قبل سی دکتر شدی ...ولی 18سالگی بری مهندسم بشی هیچی

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> بابا بنشینید درس بخونید والا هیچ کاری اسونتر از درس خوندن نیست اینو از منی که وارد زندگی شدم و مادر یه بچه ام بشنوید الان خونه باباتون راحت تو اتاق نشستین بدون هیچ مسئولیتی من مجبور بودم کله سحر از خواب پاشم هنوز بچه ام خواب بود برسم چند صفحه زیست بخونم غذا بپزم مهمانداری کنم و ..... تازه اگه امسال پزشکی نیارم بازم می خونم شماها چتونه اخه
> ارزش یه چیزایی رو وقتی سنتون رفت بالا می فهمید شده 4سال هم پشت کنکور بمانید اما یه رشته باارزش قبول بشید مهم نیست بقیه چی میگن که مادر خود من بارها سرکوفت زد که سنت گذشته واسه چی می خونی ولی وقتی به آینده بچه و زندگیم فکر میکنم میبینم مادر پزشک بودن بهتر از خانه دار بودن هرکی هم میگه برای پول می ری سراغش باافتخار میگم آره مگه بده آدم پول در بیاره به دیگران هم کمک کنه واسه پزشک خوب بودن مهم وجدانه که به امیدخدا همه ماها درخودمون تقویت میکنیم پس بنشینید بخوانید اصلا هم اینترنت و همین انجمن کنکور نیاید فقط بخووووووونید


میدونید چیه اتفاقا می با حرف شما موافق نیستم به چند دلیل

دوره ی جوانی دوره ی مهمی پشت کنکور بودن برای همه جواب نمیده چون که ازادن تو خونه هستن و هیچ دغدغه ای ندارن. مخصوصا اگر پسر باشن انواع وسوسه ها براشون پیش میاد علی الخصوص شهوت!مادر همه ی مصیبت ها بیکاریه!برای همین توصیه می کنم به این شخص اگر رشته مورد علاقش و در شهر خودش قبول شده و توان مالشم داره حتما بره . البته این نظر من نظر نهایی با خود ایشونه.

----------


## mohammad96

صددرصد برین...چون واقعا واسه پزشکی عمومی////هیچ فرقی بین ازاد و دولتی نمیکنه..همینطور که امسال در دستیاری ثابت شد و رتبه یک زیر گروه یک از علوم پزشکی سبزوار بود...عمرتونو به هدر ندین...چون هر سال داره واسه پزشکی دندان دارو شرایط سخت تر میشه...به طور مثال اگه 94 میبودم با تراز 11420 تهران قبول بودم...ولی واسه سال 95..مشهد شد...هر سال داره شرایط سخت تر میشه...امسالم میبینید...

----------


## hamed_habibi

خیلی سخت شده اصن ..داداش 10سال قبل 1میلون چهار صد هزارنفر داوطلب بودا 


> صددرصد برین...چون واقعا واسه پزشکی عمومی////هیچ فرقی بین ازاد و دولتی نمیکنه..همینطور که امسال در دستیاری ثابت شد و رتبه یک زیر گروه یک از علوم پزشکی سبزوار بود...عمرتونو به هدر ندین...چون هر سال داره واسه پزشکی دندان دارو شرایط سخت تر میشه...به طور مثال اگه 94 میبودم با تراز 11420 تهران قبول بودم...ولی واسه سال 95..مشهد شد...هر سال داره شرایط سخت تر میشه...امسالم میبینید...

----------


## hamed_habibi

ببین دوست گلم...من جای تو بودم این پول ازاد از بابام میگرفتم میموندم برای کنکور میخوندم...
پشت کنکور برای کسی سخته ک دچار تنگنای مالیه....

----------


## mohammad96

> خیلی سخت شده اصن ..داداش 10سال قبل 1میلون چهار صد هزارنفر داوطلب بودا


ده سال پیش اینقد رقابت واسه پزشکی بود؟رقابت اگه بود واسه دندون بود...سال 90 هاشمی نژاد 1 مشهد 4 کلاس ریاضی داشت واسه پیش..الان یکی هم به زور داره...نشون میده که همه زرنگا دارن میرن تجربی..بعد رقابت با این جمع زرنگ....واقعا سخته نسبت به 10 سال پیش/...ضمنا ده سال پیش ظرفیتارو هم یه نگاه بنداز...مشهد 200 روزانه میگرفته..پردیس و تعهدی نبوده...الان جمعا 100 روزانه...60 پردیس..40 تعهد....یا قبولی پزشکی مشهد تا سال 93...واسه مهر 600 منطقه یک بود...95 شد 190 منطقه یک....امسال سخت ترم میشه...خب این سخت نی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

اگه سخت بود دوست بنده با معدل 8/70قبول نمیشد...سامان تارم شیش ماه خوند قبول شد...سخت کنکوریه ک بگن زیر ی سال کسسی بخونه هیچی نمیشه...بابا تورخدا جو ندید...چرا فک میکنید بایان حرفا کار پیش میره....بقول شما جمعیت زیاد بود ظرفیتا زیادالان خب کمتر شده جمعیت ...زرنگا میان تجرب؟عزیزم سالی 97درصد داوطلبا زیر 50میزنن تخصصی رو؟خدایی انقد ک شماها جو میدید طراحای کنکور سختش نمیکنن...دوبار کنکور دادیم باهمین حرفای مسخره عقب موندیم یهو یکی اومد 4ماه خوند زد ترکوند بعد کل ملت اینجا پی افزایش کاهش بودن...پردیس هم جز ظرفیتاس وخیلیا پول دارن میرن ...شما چرا مشهد نگا میکنی همین تهران افزایش داشته ...بله قبول الان باز دوباره تب پزشکی گل کرده وباز میرن پزشکی بعد ده سال باز تب دندون داغ میشه...ولی  هرکس تلاش کنه بهرشو میبره.....


> ده سال پیش اینقد رقابت واسه پزشکی بود؟رقابت اگه بود واسه دندون بود...سال 90 هاشمی نژاد 1 مشهد 4 کلاس ریاضی داشت واسه پیش..الان یکی هم به زور داره...نشون میده که همه زرنگا دارن میرن تجربی..بعد رقابت با این جمع زرنگ....واقعا سخته نسبت به 10 سال پیش/...ضمنا ده سال پیش ظرفیتارو هم یه نگاه بنداز...مشهد 200 روزانه میگرفته..پردیس و تعهدی نبوده...الان جمعا 100 روزانه...60 پردیس..40 تعهد....یا قبولی پزشکی مشهد تا سال 93...واسه مهر 600 منطقه یک بود...95 شد 190 منطقه یک....امسال سخت ترم میشه...خب این سخت نی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

دهه هفتاد کسی 500میشد ب زور قبول میشد اون سالها هم دوباره همین حرفا بود..مثلا عین این دکترا ک میری مطبشون میگن نه دندون اشباع شده..والا بخدا پسرخاله ما ازاد درس خونده پایین شهر تهرانمطب داره بهمن اسفند پییشش بودم 60الی70تومن دراورد ...اونجا فهمیدم این رشته ها هیچوقت اشباع نمیشن چون جو دادن تو خون ایرانیاس  QUOTE=mohammad96;1170440]ده سال پیش اینقد رقابت واسه پزشکی بود؟رقابت اگه بود واسه دندون بود...سال 90 هاشمی نژاد 1 مشهد 4 کلاس ریاضی داشت واسه پیش..الان یکی هم به زور داره...نشون میده که همه زرنگا دارن میرن تجربی..بعد رقابت با این جمع زرنگ....واقعا سخته نسبت به 10 سال پیش/...ضمنا ده سال پیش ظرفیتارو هم یه نگاه بنداز...مشهد 200 روزانه میگرفته..پردیس و تعهدی نبوده...الان جمعا 100 روزانه...60 پردیس..40 تعهد....یا قبولی پزشکی مشهد تا سال 93...واسه مهر 600 منطقه یک بود...95 شد 190 منطقه یک....امسال سخت ترم میشه...خب این سخت نی؟[/QUOTE]

----------


## hamed_habibi

یکی ازعلت اینکه پشت کنکوریا نتیجه نمیگرن بعد میگن ای بابا ما ک موندیم چی شد همینه یعنی حواشی... شما میگی ده سال قبل رقابت شدید نبود ؟اهان یعنی الان ک تلگرام اینستا اینور اونرو  اومدن رقابت شدید تر شده. 600هزار نفر تجربی نسبت ب 900هزارنفر 10سال قبل درس خون ترن...بخدا من نابغه نیستم ولی کنکور یعنی خرخونی منظم مداوم اینو ب باچشام دیدم...طرف  فاکتوریل نمیدونه اومده ریاضی زده 65 چرا؟چون خونده خونده عین من ی ماه درمیون مسافرت  بازی بازی نبوده...

----------


## hamed_habibi

اقا اینکه من یانارو میگم چیزی تو کیسه من نمیره فقط دلم واسه کسایی میسوزه عین 2سال قبل خودم ک برای 95 میخواستم بخونم فکر اینا بودم یهو دیدم کنکور 95 کسایی رتبه شدن ک من میگفتم محاله...فقط دلسوزیه وگرنه اگه عوضی بودم عین خیلیا میگفتم نه ول کنید نخونید وایی چیه اخه درس...ادم توهرکاری بره موفقه ...مگه ایران اروپاس ک هنرمند بشی زمین نخوری؟اونجا واسه نقاشی ارزش قاعلن اینجا بهش میگن رنگ کار تمسخر میکنن.. :Yahoo (43):

----------


## mohammad96

> اگه سخت بود دوست بنده با معدل 8/70قبول نمیشد...سامان تارم شیش ماه خوند قبول شد...سخت کنکوریه ک بگن زیر ی سال کسسی بخونه هیچی نمیشه...بابا تورخدا جو ندید...چرا فک میکنید بایان حرفا کار پیش میره....بقول شما جمعیت زیاد بود ظرفیتا زیادالان خب کمتر شده جمعیت ...زرنگا میان تجرب؟عزیزم سالی 97درصد داوطلبا زیر 50میزنن تخصصی رو؟خدایی انقد ک شماها جو میدید طراحای کنکور سختش نمیکنن...دوبار کنکور دادیم باهمین حرفای مسخره عقب موندیم یهو یکی اومد 4ماه خوند زد ترکوند بعد کل ملت اینجا پی افزایش کاهش بودن...پردیس هم جز ظرفیتاس وخیلیا پول دارن میرن ...شما چرا مشهد نگا میکنی همین تهران افزایش داشته ...بله قبول الان باز دوباره تب پزشکی گل کرده وباز میرن پزشکی بعد ده سال باز تب دندون داغ میشه...ولی  هرکس تلاش کنه بهرشو میبره.....


دوست عزیز...من که حرفی نزدم اینقدر جبهه میگیرید؟نمونه بارز پزشکی اوردن خودمم...خواستین تو پیام خصوصی کارت دانشجویی رو واستون میفرستم با کارنامه کنکور...ضمنا امضارو ببینین...سال 95 با اینکه دانشجو بودم...رتبه زیر 500 کشوری اوردم...ولی مشکل اینجاست که واقعا راه سختیه...واقعا سخته...منظورم سخت بودن سوالا نی...منظورم منظم بودنه...هیچ کدوم از رتبه های زیر 500 کشوری تو تجربی نابغه نیستن..یکیشون خودم...ولی مشکل اینجاس اراده میخواد 9 ماه..یا همون 6 ماه..با برنامه خوندن..شما که خودت داری میگی دو ساله کنکور داری...اشتباه میگم؟سخت نی 9 ماه با برنامه بودن...؟ولی اگه کسی به خودش میبینه...اصن شک نکنه..وایسته تا حتی پزشکی تهرون بیاره...ولی من خودم به شخصه باشم..نقدو به نسیه نمیدم...این نظر منه...حالا هر شخصی نظر خاص خودشو داره....

----------


## rezagmi

> ببین دوست گلم...من جای تو بودم این پول ازاد از بابام میگرفتم میموندم برای کنکور میخوندم...
> پشت کنکور برای کسی سخته ک دچار تنگنای مالیه....


قرار نیس کسی ی جا بیاره پول بریزه رو سرمون
اگه بره ماه به ماه باباش کنار میذاره پول ترم میده ولی نره اون پول هم بین خرج خونه میره پی کارش

----------


## ARAM.esh

اگه شهراي خيلي خوب آوردي برو ولي اگه نياوردي به نظر من اگه توان ماليشو داري رزرو كن و يه سال ديگه بخون

----------


## rezagmi

> دوستان شما اگر پزشکی ازاد قبول بشید میرید و یا نمیرید و برای سال سوم میخونید


تا کدوم واحد قبول شده باشی و این که پولش رو داشته باشی یا نه
+ما که رفتیم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mohammad96

> تا کدوم واحد قبول شده باشی و این که پولش رو داشته باشی یا نه
> +ما که رفتیم


اره...ضمنا تراز قبولی ازاد تهرون پارسال 9800 بود...که تراز قبولی روزانه شهرای کوچیکه...پ کسی که ازاد تهرون بیاره...جاهای دیگه روزانه قبوله...

----------


## hamed_habibi

خداروشکر خودت راهو رفتی منم تمام اینارو گفتم بگم  خود کنکور سخت نیست بی برنامگیش اسیب میزنه.....وگرنه نابغه یعنی مریم میرزا خانی ..همون محمد احمدی میگفت 10ماه روزی 12تا14ساعت میخوندم من ب شخصه 10روز پشت هم اینو نخوندم... 


> دوست عزیز...من که حرفی نزدم اینقدر جبهه میگیرید؟نمونه بارز پزشکی اوردن خودمم...خواستین تو پیام خصوصی کارت دانشجویی رو واستون میفرستم با کارنامه کنکور...ضمنا امضارو ببینین...سال 95 با اینکه دانشجو بودم...رتبه زیر 500 کشوری اوردم...ولی مشکل اینجاست که واقعا راه سختیه...واقعا سخته...منظورم سخت بودن سوالا نی...منظورم منظم بودنه...هیچ کدوم از رتبه های زیر 500 کشوری تو تجربی نابغه نیستن..یکیشون خودم...ولی مشکل اینجاس اراده میخواد 9 ماه..یا همون 6 ماه..با برنامه خوندن..شما که خودت داری میگی دو ساله کنکور داری...اشتباه میگم؟سخت نی 9 ماه با برنامه بودن...؟ولی اگه کسی به خودش میبینه...اصن شک نکنه..وایسته تا حتی پزشکی تهرون بیاره...ولی من خودم به شخصه باشم..نقدو به نسیه نمیدم...این نظر منه...حالا هر شخصی نظر خاص خودشو داره....

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ازاد تهران سطحش بالاس ..

----------


## B_m10m_O

دوستان عزيز ميدونم كه جاش اينجا نيست ... حالا سخت نگيريد... يه سوال
هزينه پزشكي دانشكاه آزاد، هر سال حدودا چقدر مي شه؟ 

را: اگه پول داريد بريد، ارزش ١ سال عمر بيشتر از اين حرفاست.

----------


## mehdi1900

> فان ترین جمله ای بود که تو عمرم شنیدم 
> هیچ کاری اسونتر از درس خوندن نیست
> خانوم حداقل بذارید هر وقت نتیجه گرفتید این حرفو بزنید . فک نکنم هیچ ادمی که عمرش پی علم اموزی رفته نظرش غیر این باشه که سخت ترین فشار دنیا فشار مغزی و درس خوندنه . من حاضرم بخدا بیل و کلنگ بزنم ولی مغزم تحت فشار نباشه
> دوست عزیز فشار ذهنی بسیار سخت تر از فشار جسمیه 
> موفق باشید


دوست عزیز منم یه زمان مثل شما فکر می کردم ولی الان که یه مقدار و نه کاملا مسئولیت های زندگی رو سرم خراب شده، می فهمم چقدر در اشتباه بودم
شمام چند سال دیگه به همین نتیجه خواهی رسید

----------


## asie67

اخه پسرجان درس خوندن چه فشار ذهنی داره؟ مگه میخوای قانون جدید اثبات کنی یا تو دوراهی زندگی یه انتخاب سخت بکنی نشستین تو خونه کتاب گذاشتین جلوتون که قطر هر کتاب نهایت 200صفحه هم نمیشه !وارد زندگی که شدین می فهمیین چیزای خیلی سختر وجود داره من فقط 3ماه روزی تقریبا 6ساعت خوندم حالا نتیجه بیاد میگم چند شدم خیلی امیدبقبولی ندارم اما با شرایطی که داشتم واقعا تلاشم کردم و باز هم.میکنم باشد که همگی رستگار شویم :Yahoo (4): ))))

----------


## Mohammad_ai69

بنده خدا یه سوالی کرد همه بحث شد به جز چند پست اول ، همه زدن توی مشکلات زندگی و ... برای همه مشکل وجود داره شما تنها نیستین . 

ارزوی موفقیت برای همه افرادی که تلاش میکنن . چه برای کنکور چه بعد کنکور

----------


## lily7

بستگی به شرایط مالی شما داره
اگه به خانوادتون فشار نمیاد و میتونید هزینه ها رو پرداخت کنید به نظرم برید دانشگاه .

----------


## marsad

کسایی که میرن آزاد. حتی پرستاری
هنوز گرمن
بذار چند ترم بگذره. هزینه ها خوارشون میکنه
حالا پزشکیییییییییییییییی

----------


## ozeiry

> *اونی که پزشکی آزاد دربیاد ولی نره به شدت در توهم به سر میبره....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*


خب دوست عزیز شاید هر شخصی مثل شما توانایی مالی در اون حد نداشته باشه؛کلا شرایط همه یکی نیست.

----------


## rezagmi

> دوستان عزيز ميدونم كه جاش اينجا نيست ... حالا سخت نگيريد... يه سوال
> هزينه پزشكي دانشكاه آزاد، هر سال حدودا چقدر مي شه؟ 
> 
> را: اگه پول داريد بريد، ارزش ١ سال عمر بيشتر از اين حرفاست.


60%پردیس

----------


## rezagmi

> اگه شهراي خيلي خوب آوردي برو ولي اگه نياوردي به نظر من اگه توان ماليشو داري رزرو كن و يه سال ديگه بخون


چیزی به اسم رزرو نداریم
ترم یک رو مرخصی نمیدن

----------


## rezagmi

> کسایی که میرن آزاد. حتی پرستاری
> هنوز گرمن
> بذار چند ترم بگذره. هزینه ها خوارشون میکنه
> حالا پزشکیییییییییییییییی


پردیس که گرونتره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط RAKHSH


دوستان شما اگر پزشکی ازاد قبول بشید میرید و یا نمیرید و برای سال سوم میخونید


جواب این سوال کاملا به سطح مالی فرد مربوط میشه.
سال سوم خوندن خیلی سخته*

----------


## zamina

به نظر شما  بهترین انتخاب چیست

----------


## susba

> دانشگاه ازاد پزشکی تهران  و یا کنکور سوم دوستان  نظر دهید


معلومه دانشگاه آزاد.البته اگه پول باشه.
دانشگاه آزاد برای رشته های اصلی تجربی بچه های درسخون و جو خوب داره مثل رشته های انسانی نیست که چرت بزنن سر کلاس.
اگه پول کافی باشه صددرصد دانشگاه آزاد.
واقعا چه تضمینی وجود داره کسی که دوسال پشت سد کنکور مونده سال بعد سراسری قبول شه؟بعدم دانشگاه آزاد همسطح بعضی دولتیهاست.

----------


## mahdinajar

دوستان ببخشید اگر کسی ریاضی جامع تجربی خیلی سبزو داره صفحات1تا7 و 36 و 54 و 55 رو برام بفرسته

----------


## elmira_tzf

آزاد حد اکثر با چه ترازی پزشکی میده؟؟؟

----------


## zamina

واقعا انتخاب در این شرایط دشواره

----------


## ali.rhm97

با ۳۶۵۰ منطقه ۲ آزاد شانس دارم واسه پزشکی؟

----------


## zamina

> میرم
> ولی 97 کنکور هم میدم
> 
> دوس ندارم ازاد بخونم


شما ازاد میارید :Yahoo (83):

----------

